# Important Miami Shelter Information



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Just talked to my Naples, Fl rescue contact about dealing with Miami-Dade Animal Services. She pulls a lot of dogs from there and they are difficult to deal with.

Her tip is....when you call....punch in 252. That will take you directly to the Rescue Co-ordinator. *Do not use this number just for general information. *It's to be used to arrange rescue and get temperament info and for help pulling a dog.
Hope this helps with those Miami GSDs.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you. I'm sure that will be a great help as it can be very difficult getting through to them via the regular route.


----------

